# Rekord Movements



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've read that the manual wind Rekord watches feature 2614 Poljot movements.

Any idea if thats correct







?

Makes sense because they have 17 jewels.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If thats what it says then it must be correct.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

looking thru' my paper work the only mention of POLJOT I can see is for the Quartz movememets. BUT, in the Russain docs it does mention SLAVA and CHAIKA amongst others, maybe this is just for distribution. Thier Moscow address is the SLAVA place off Lenningrad Ulitsa.

However, mine seems to keep good time and at the price I have NO complaints.

If only I had kept up my Russian stuidies maybe I could have read all the docs with ease









Frank


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's true they have a Poljot 2614, just checked.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Roy - you'll get a credit in my meisterwork on Russian watches.

You ought to have made me buy one and take the back off
















if you hadn't already sold out














.

Frank - you mean you've given up on Russian














. Don't blame you














.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Ian

No I HAD given up but xxyears later I have found new impetus.

As for Natasha - she is not a figment of your imagionation, she is out there believe me. I am sure I saw here in GUM 1988.
















Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Poljot movcement, eh?

Looks like a Rekord Standart for me next.









When's the next batch due Roy?


----------

